# Epoxy Floor Coating Cost?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Has anyone paid to hair their shop floor covered w/ epoxy? Care to share details on the job and costs?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My shop floor is nothing more than concrete with what ever that sealer is they put on a day or so after it's been poured and finished. That was 20 years ago. The nice thing about my floor is there is no maintenance required.

Seems to me if you paint it with epoxy some where down the road it's going to need maintenance/repainted. Epoxy floor can be slippery when wet unless you use some anti slip additives. 
I wouldn't put anything on it.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

Just had an estimate for my shop. Came in at 4 dollars a square foot.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

We did it ourselves a couple years ago, got two gallons of Rust-Oleum EpoxyShield. The epoxy kit was $100, also bought acid wash and brush, maybe $20 for those.

Didn't park a car the garage for maybe 6 weeks to make extra, extra sure it cured. Hot tires will rip it off the floor. Has held up well. At first I didn't want to do it, but our garage floor was a mess - cracked gray concrete, oil stains, paint stains, etc., from well before we moved in. Biggest part of the job was prepping - acid wash, filling in cracks. Painting it on was easy and fast. Any time I spill something on the floor it comes off super easy. Very glad we did it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> My shop floor is nothing more than concrete with what ever that sealer is they put on a day or so after it s been poured and finished. That was 20 years ago. The nice thing about my floor is there is no maintenance required.
> 
> Seems to me if you paint it with epoxy some where down the road it s going to need maintenance/repainted. Epoxy floor can be slippery when wet unless you use some anti slip additives.
> I wouldn t put anything on it.
> ...


Agree! ^^^ X's 2

Rick


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reference Hermit. The big issue with mine is going to be a prep which is why I am considering hiring it out. I have live in a pretty snooty neighborhood (I dont fit in well, but my wife likes it!) and if/when we sell the home, something will have to be done to make it a "finished" room. Figured if I am going to pay for it, might as well do it sooner rather than later and enjoy it myself.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

This is what I plan on putting on my wooden floor in my new addition of my workshop also re-topping the old floor as well.

Garage Floor Paint


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I think it depends on what you are looking at doing. Our epoxy floors at work have been going strong for over 16 years with a lot of foot traffic, plenty of various organic solvents, acids, and bases (some discoloration with the last two). Little heavy stuff is moved on it, gas cylinders and at times a pallet jack with boxed equipment (heavier than anything moved in most shops). They are not slick as the substrate grit was applied and were applied over concrete. Very solid, level floor, that cleans up nicely, wouldn't hesitate to have it in my garage or shop.

Now this isn't' the stuff you are going to get at the big box store and do yourself however. It was a two component system. After first cleaning, etching the concrete floor and sealing cracks, etc.., a primer epoxy layer was put on by spreading with a rubber squeegee and/or steel floated. Then an aggregate (assume quartz) was scattered over the floor after it was dry or well they could walk on it with no effects. A second layer of tinted resin was then applied in the same fashion as the primer layer. Then they went over it with a power trowel and a final clear epoxy coat was put on.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I did my own floor 2 years ago and it ran me about $3 sqft for everything, including the tools I bought. I still use the tools but I considered it a cost of doing the floor. You can rent a floor grinder and tool from Home Depot very cheaply and that is really the hardest part. My floor is done with a primer, base coat, full flakes and 2 coats of clear polyurethane top coat. I had some estimates and for this type of floor coverage I was given between $5-$7 per sqft.
Here is a forum that will help you in your search. There is a wealth of knowledge on it. http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=20


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> This is what I plan on putting on my wooden floor in my new addition of my workshop also re-topping the old floor as well.
> 
> Garage Floor Paint
> 
> - Blackie_


Hey Randy:

Went and had a look at your LINK to HD's "Garage Floor Paint". read all of the Specs etc. Looks like good stuff. I don't see any problem using it on Wooden Floors.

Let us know how it turns out please.

Rick


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Rick, I put it on my floor 10 + years ago on my existing shop floor which is ply board it has taken a beating but I got 10 years on the wooden floor, it just needs some touch up in certain areas.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I did my garage /shop myself with a kit from Armour Garage. It wasn't cheap! Maintenance is a breeze. I used a yellow color and the difference in the lighting is amazing. It also will reduce moisture/humidity in your garage.
One thing about doing it yourself buy extra and ventilation, lots of ventilation and a respirator. Even though it cost more than I was expecting, it was worth it. I'd definitely do it again and recommend it to anyone. If you can run a paint roller, you can do your own floor.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

The quotes I am getting here in the Denver metro are about $5-$5.50/sq ft. Some companies will only honor their warranty if I do their sealant as well ($2/sq ft). I've gone back and forth about doing it myself, but I have sort of a unique situation in that it will have to be done in 2 parts thanks to a mobile wood rack (i.e. 2 have, roll the rack to the done have, do the other half). I'd hate to do it myself thinking of the waste. You can see the wood rack at the back left.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I rented a Pod and storied all my garage stuff in it while i did my floor. It made things much easier and they are not that expensive to rent. They will come out and put the thing wherever you want it and then come back and pick it up when you are through. All included in the price, you could put all you wood and the rack in one and do the floor all at once.

My garage when I started the make over.










The floor after I finished it.










The garage finished.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

If your just trying to seal it then use Water Glass - liquid sodium silicate. Its been used for years.


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

The issue that I have w/ a pod is dragging a ton of lumber up out of a basement a couple sticks at a time to make sure I dont bang up the walls in the main part of the house (it's not a walk out basement). At that point, I still have to disassemble a wood rack. After paying for the pod and factoring in the hard labor, it's probably cheaper to pay someone to come do it!


----------



## Lan999 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi Marcus, it's advisable to hire a professional flooring contractors rather sparing time for floor renovation from our busy schedules. I have done my house floor renovation few weeks back. My house was of mosaic floor, then i hired a reputed floor contractors ( http://www.epoxytoronto.com/products-services/epoxy-overlayments/ ) from Toronto. They prefered epoxy resin flooring that suits my interiors and furnitures as well. I think you too should take a professional guidance for the touch up of your shop floors.


----------

